# Eifeltour gesucht, 6h-Tour mit Hardtails



## einfarbig (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

zwei Kumpel und ich wollen morgen Mittag in die Eifel fahren. Kommen aus Köln und wissen absolut nicht, wo wir am besten hinfahren. Bevor wir also einfach ins Blaue düsen, wollte ich hier mal nach ein paar besonders lohnenswerten Touren fragen!

Wir fahren alle auf HTs und suchen einen guten Mix aus längeren, eher leichten Trails und Stücken, wo man etwas Speed aufnehmen kann. 

Sind alle eher Anfänger, aber was an Fähigkeit fehlt, wird mit Mut kompensiert 

Wäre über jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## einfarbig (29. Mai 2009)

Danke!

Wird vielleicht etwas knapp, können erst so um 14 Uhr hier los. Hat noch jemand einen Tipp parat, Marke "Straße XY in Z, dann einfach dem Weg folgen" oder sowas? Wäre zu schön .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einfarbig (29. Mai 2009)

Danke.

Schwierigkeitsgrad 7, was soll das konkret bedeuten? 1-10, wobei 10 bockschwer ist?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2009)

Naja, die Runde um dei Nordschleife können auch Einsteiger meistern. Würde ich nicht empfehlen da am Wochenende Rock am Ring stattfindet !

Hast du GPS ? Dann schau mal auf meiner HP ob dir was zusagt ( Link ) 

Notfalls kann ich euch auch nen Kartenausschnitt als .jpg zuschicken, könnt ihr dann ausdrucken und abfahren !


----------



## einfarbig (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

leider kein GPS, nur ein handelsübliches Navi fürs Auto .

Habe auf deiner HP geguckt, gefällt mir sehr gut. Habe mich ein wenig durchgeklickt und die Strecke zum decke Tönnes könnte was sein? Unterscheidet sich dein Kartenausschnitt von dem auf deiner HP?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2009)

einfarbig schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider kein GPS, nur ein handelsübliches Navi fürs Auto .
> 
> Habe auf deiner HP geguckt, gefällt mir sehr gut. Habe mich ein wenig durchgeklickt und die Strecke zum decke Tönnes könnte was sein? Unterscheidet sich dein Kartenausschnitt von dem auf deiner HP?



die sind dann in besserer auflösung, einfacher für die navigation



Hangschieber schrieb:


> @schraeg
> Rock am Ring ist erst nächste Woche!
> 
> Schwierigkeitsgrad 7 ?
> ...



ah, OK, dachte das wäre Pfingsten schon.


----------



## einfarbig (30. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank, schraeg, für die Karte!

Ich muss jetzt mit den beiden anderen besprechen: 

Dieses Wochenende Grüne Hölle plus geile Autos der Touristenfahrer sehen und nächste Woche dann den decken Tönnes, oder direkt morgen den Tönnes!

Wollen schon eher richtig gute Singletrails sehen. Autos reizen uns aber auch nicht zu knapp .

Hat der Ring überhaupt Trails, oder ist das einfach nur ein befestigter Schotterradweg an den Streckenverlauf angepasst?


----------



## einfarbig (31. Mai 2009)

So, sind deine Nürburgringtour gefahren. 

Von Adenau hoch zur Hohen Acht, das war für mich als Anfänger ein Stück zu heftig und ich musste ziemlich am Anfang erstmal gut 900 Meter schieben. Bin die ersten 1,5km eng hinter meinen Kumpels geblieben und deren Tempo war einen Tick zu hoch für mich. Dann wieder aufs Bike und die restlichen 4km bis zum Turm durchgehalten, musste einfach mein eigenes Tempo fahren. 

Aussicht war gut, aber dann haben wir uns verfahren und sind erstmal eine Weile rumgeirrt, bis wir das Brünnchen gefunden hatten. Dann weiter und schon wieder verfahren, sodass wir erst gegen 19:30 (Start: 16:10) an der Döttinger Höhe waren.. weil wir uns sicher waren, dass wir uns noch weitere Male verfransen, haben wir uns dann auf der Straße abwärts gen Adenau gestürzt und waren dort dann gegen 19:45.


----------



## WW-Horst (16. Juli 2009)

bei der nächsten Ringumrundung einfach am Zaun lang fahren ;-)


----------

